# Terrier is scared of football on TV?!



## underdog (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello, I hope someone might be able to provide some advice..

My dog, a 9 year old male Wire Haired Fox Terrier, appears to be scared of TV coverage of football! We first noticed this during the World Cup, when he would try to hide by 'digging' up the throws on the chair where he likes to sit. We put this down to the irritating noise from the vuvuzela instruments that the crowd were using.

More recently, he continues to appear stressed out whenever my dad has football coverage on TV. He is not a nervous dog, from a young puppy we've taken him to Game Fairs where he's been exposed to large crowds and gunshots, and nothing seemed to phase him (we were a little worried at first that he might be deaf because he never even flinched at the clay pigeon shooting!). Fireworks, thunderstorms, the usual things that are a trigger for nervous dog behaviour have never bothered him. The TV itself is never a problem either except during football games.

He's not usually allowed upstairs, but he becomes so stressed out during a football match (panting, shivering) that he runs upstairs and sits with me at the computer whilst I'm doing my college work. Once he's away from the television he soon calms down and I get him to lie down at my feet. 

We don't have the tv on loud, but obviously dogs' hearing is more sensitive than our's, and our guess is that it is the background noise of the crowd that results in this response. I was also wondering whether he is picking up on my dad's tension during a match! It does seem odd that nothing else bothers him - he seems to become a different dog.

I'd be really grateful if anyone could shed some light on this. Has anyone else experienced something similiar? Thanks!


----------



## TGD (Jun 16, 2012)

I have 3 dogs two of which are a Yorkshire terrier as a Yorkie Poo. My other dog a jack russell cross is petrified of football when played on the TV! We are currently watching the football and he is hidden behind my back on the couch under a blanket. This is a normal situation in a sense he always follows one of us around when the football is on, he shivers and pants too!

I have no idea what it is but would also like to know. It's exactly the same as what your dog is doing


----------

